# Serving size? How often?



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi everyone. I have a 15 week old Maltese puppy and still confused how much and how often we should feed him.

He’s currently eating the Royal Canin for puppy (Yorkshire Terrier) and it’s suggested there to give 1/2 cup per day.

So we divided the 1/2 cup into 4 servings and feed him 5am, 10am, 2pm and last meal would be 7pm. 

Is this correct?

I’d like to hear your opinions please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mistletoe (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello, I feed Mistletoe (my 15 weeks Maltese) 1/2 a cup of dry food but only split them into 2 portion, given at 6am and 6pm. She is getting fat and loves the food just alright 🙂


----------



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

mistletoe said:


> Hello, I feed Mistletoe (my 15 weeks Maltese) 1/2 a cup of dry food but only split them into 2 portion, given at 6am and 6pm. She is getting fat and loves the food just alright 🙂


Oh great! I feel like I’m giving my Maltese so little food coz he kept looking for more food. Lol


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sorry I am not familiar with RC to help you out a lot there. I think each fluff, their age and the food you are feeding make a difference. Aviannah so far does not over eat so I leave dry kibble out in bowls for her. I feed her 3 times a day basically: a light breakfast and lunch and then dinner is where she eats the most. She has been on this schedule since I brought her home at 12 weeks.


----------



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Sorry I am not familiar with RC to help you out a lot there. I think each fluff, their age and the food you are feeding make a difference. Aviannah so far does not over eat so I leave dry kibble out in bowls for her. I feed her 3 times a day basically: a light breakfast and lunch and then dinner is where she eats the most. She has been on this schedule since I brought her home at 12 weeks.


Thank you so much for your input. Appreciate it. 😊


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My two youngest came to me at 6 months old on RC puppy food and were being fed 3x a day. 
At 7 months, I switched them over to a different food and cut back their meals to 2x a day.


----------

